# whats the best 1tb+ drive?



## overclocking101 (Jan 3, 2010)

im going to be buying a new drive as im starting to think maybe my drive is borked thus giving me errors in certain games idk if it is i have scanned with no problems but i dont trust it so whats the best 1tb and higher drive right now?

the pic is the aforementioned drive my WD500GB gets better results but its not my main drive is this drive borked???


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 3, 2010)

Samsung Spinpoint F1 is a fast drive
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/samsung-overtakes-a-bang,1730.html


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

Or a Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm planning on getting two of the Samsung F3's with my tax return.  These have two 500Gb platters compared to the 3 333Gb platter F1's.  Here is a review if interested.


----------



## kylzer (Jan 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Or a Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB



Yeah another vote for the WDblack.


----------



## lemode (Jan 3, 2010)

kylzer said:


> Yeah another vote for the WDblack.



+2


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 3, 2010)

You aren't going to notice a difference, they are all close enough speed wise, so go with the cheapest.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 3, 2010)

Samsung F3 is a nice 1TB drive. I have one and I like it.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 3, 2010)

Samsung F3 seems to be both the fastest and cheapest, but it's always selling out.


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Jan 3, 2010)

the seagate 7200.12's are nice


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 3, 2010)

i second the seagate 7200.12 1tb, it was rated best hdd of 2009 by maximum pc i believe, and i have 3 in my server that work incredibly


----------



## critofur (Jan 4, 2010)

I've had like 3/4 of my WD drives fail when the ~200GB size was the std. "large" size HD.  I don't know if their reliability has improved since then, but,    they gave me so much grief.

I do have a WD Raptor drive which has been running in my main system 24/7 with no issues, however.

To me, the five year warranty offered by Seagate should be an indication of something.  And, in my last 20 years or so of PC experience, Seagate have been the most consistently reliable.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 4, 2010)

ive got both an samsung F1 and samsung F3 1 terabytes both drives are great no issues on my end both are great drives and while the f3 is slightly faster any of the aforementioned 1 tb drives will do great just go for cheapest cost and be happy


----------



## JackAttack (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the Western Digital Black.
This drive inherits one new trick from Western Digital's VelociRaptor 10K-RPM mini-monster. The Black features not one, but two processors, effectively doubling the horsepower it has available to calculate how to move, collect, and cache data on the drive.
I bought one and I'm happy with it.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 4, 2010)

One more vote for the F1, working flawless for me


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd go with Seagate as well.
I second critofur in experiences with WD, over roughly the same time-period.
Seagates have consistently been the most reliable HDD. WD has been very consistent as well, albeit consistent in failing :/
The Samsungs should be ok, but as they're essentially IBM's drives (who used to use glass-extrusion platters), I can't vouch for their reliability.
That said, _any_ drive can (and eventually _will_) fail.

Look at the warranty as well as the price/performance


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 4, 2010)

i have always had bad experiences with seagate myself i didnt buy one for 3 years then i bought this one thats screwing up now after only 1 month!i dont really care about the speed more so the reliability as im going to get an ssd for review here this month which after the review will become my main O/S drive


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 4, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i have always had bad experiences with seagate myself i didnt buy one for 3 years then i bought this one thats screwing up now after only 1 month!i dont really care about the speed more so the reliability as im going to get an ssd for review here this month which after the review will become my main O/S drive



LOL
Seems odd that, if speed is not a consideration & reliability is, that you should go for SSD


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2010)

i've got samsung and seagate. the seagates are slightly faster, however they're a lot noisier.

One seagate makes more noise and more vibration than four samsungs, in my external enclosures.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 4, 2010)

Me and my friends use a lot of WD my books (dunno what the innards are, about 5 of us use the same model 1tb one). So far not one of them have failed on use yet after a couple of years of use.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've got samsung and seagate. the seagates are slightly faster, however they're a lot noisier.
> 
> One seagate makes more noise and more vibration than four samsungs, in my external enclosures.



Don't the Samsungs have that odd 'whistling' sound anymore?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 4, 2010)

In the roughly 30 years that I've been doing IT, I can't point to one manufacturer as having significantly more failures than another. In my opinion, if absolute top speed is not a priority then I would go with who has the best warranty.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 4, 2010)

Kreij said:


> In the roughly 30 years that I've been doing IT, I can't point to one manufacturer as having significantly more failures than another. In my opinion, if absolute top speed is not a priority then I would go with who has the best warranty.



Remember the old Conner drives?

Crap before Seagate took them over..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Me and my friends use a lot of WD my books (dunno what the innards are, about 5 of us use the same model 1tb one). So far not one of them have failed on use yet after a couple of years of use.



but they're soooooo slooooooooooow


----------



## Kreij (Jan 4, 2010)

The first hard drives I worked on were the size of a small washing machine. They were 190MB.   When you had a disk crash, you had to manual remove all of the heads and replace them and then re-align them manually  too.

Ahhh ... the good old days


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Don't the Samsungs have that odd 'whistling' sound anymore?



I've been using samsungs majorly since their 200GB models, and have no idea about this whistilng sound. they make a noise as they power up (still quieter than the screeching my seagates make), and thats it.




Kreij said:


> In the roughly 30 years that I've been doing IT, I can't point to one manufacturer as having significantly more failures than another. In my opinion, if absolute top speed is not a priority then I would go with who has the best warranty.



they take turns. every manuf has had good drives and bad drives. if one manuf sucked more than others in a really obvious way, they'd go out of business


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 4, 2010)

personally i go for cheapest price per Gb


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 4, 2010)

that would be samsung then hands down  cheapest and fastest over all


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2010)

smashed_99cbr said:


> the seagate 7200.12's are nice





exodusprime1337 said:


> i second the seagate 7200.12 1tb, it was rated best hdd of 2009 by maximum pc i believe, and i have 3 in my server that work incredibly





jjFarking said:


> I'd go with Seagate as well.
> I second critofur in experiences with WD, over roughly the same time-period.
> Seagates have consistently been the most reliable HDD. WD has been very consistent as well, albeit consistent in failing :/
> The Samsungs should be ok, but as they're essentially IBM's drives (who used to use glass-extrusion platters), I can't vouch for their reliability.
> ...



+4 for seagate, they are not exactly "*quiet*" but their still going to be more silent than your cooling fans and your video card.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2010)

+5 for 7200.12 Seagates. Fast, quiet, reliable, good warranty and great customer service. Seatools is a good program that comes with the drives as well.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 5, 2010)

Kreij said:


> The first hard drives I worked on were the size of a small washing machine. They were 190MB.   When you had a disk crash, you had to manual remove all of the heads and replace them and then re-align them manually  too.
> 
> Ahhh ... the good old days



Funny that.. Not quite the phrase I had in mind (or used at that time)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 5, 2010)

i guess ill load up everest and test my HDDs and take a SS of there performance


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought someone should ask, but how much you willing to spend on a HDD?

I personally own 2 WD Caviar Green 1TB SATA drives and put them in Raid 0 and they're great. They are very fast for a low power consumption 'greeny' kind of HDD and they also very quiet. Two of these babies with a OCZ Vertex 60GB SSD is just incredible and I'm seriously lovin' the speeds. If your interested in it, heres a review: http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/storage/WD-Green-1TB/

Also the WD Caviar Black 1TB is also great and I +1 that suggestion as-well.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 5, 2010)

Alright heres everests disk benching results


Top HDD is the Samsung F3 1 terabyte

Middle HDD is the Samsung F1 1 terabyte

bottom HDD is the Western Digital 500gb AAKS


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2010)

F3's are looking awesome! (i havent got any yet)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 5, 2010)

yea it trashes the F1 like no tomorrow very noticeable difference in drive performance when filled as well the F3 is far faster then the F1 even when filled

ive had the F3 up to 75% full and its still faster then the F1 which is only around 20% full  which is rather amazing in and off itself i would think 2 F3s in a raid setup would be ideal for raw read and write speeds with high capacity storage even the 1terabyte WD blacks seem to hit about

120
100
75 for the benchmarks when reading data

the F3 has the edge just seems ppl prefer WD and seagate i got bang for buck and that speed above in 1tb flavor at a $73 pricepoint thankyou id like some more  2.5 terabytes is not enough storage lol i want a 4 terabyte raid 0 setup that would be fun i think

maybe short stroke the drives a bit to bring up the end read speed from the 60s into the 80s (about 250gigs shaved off for only 750gigs per drive but still) 3 terabyte short stroked raid 0 setup with 4 drives would be crazy hmmm.... need to win the lotto


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I love my F3. I'd get another samsung F3 over the others simply because of it's speed and it runs quite cool. Although I've killed about 4 samsung HDD's because i'm cursed.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2010)

well, thanks to that my next batch of drives will all be F3's


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 5, 2010)

lol well glad i could convert you mussells and i must say even with Vistas auto defrag hammering the drives there still going solid with no issues or dead sectors etc and in actuallity if i enabled the sata features turned off in vista by default the HDDs are a tad bit faster  so depending on how risky u like to be you can potentially get a bit better read write speeds then i have shown

and by short stroking an F3 u can potentially equal some SSDs in terms of read and write speed granted its access times that matter most but still its an intresting thought none the less


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2010)

convert? you only moved me from F1's to F3's 

they've only just started becoming available to buy here in Au, you saved me looking up a review


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 5, 2010)

hahaha well eitherway grab 4 of them stick them in a raid 0 (short stroke them to by about 250gb and tell me how awesome it is afterwards


----------

